# 96 Altima speakers?



## masterxox (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first post. I am trying to buy speakers for my 96 nissan altima but have no clue about what are the size of the speakers I need. Last time i bought 6X9 speakers that didn't fit. so Had to return it.

Please tell me what sizes do I need for FRONT and RARE side speakers?:newbie:


----------



## altimadoctor (Nov 3, 2007)

My 1996 Altima I used 6 1/2" speakers for the rear deck & 5" x 7" for the door speakers


----------



## masterxox (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank You . I think you can also put 6X9 in the rare.


----------

